# Cant lose weight



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all, bin trying to lose weight for well over a year now and not lost a lb no matter what i have done, for the past year i`ve been doing weights 4 times a week, every week. tried split routines and full bodys high reps, low reps, supersets and dropsets nothing has worked.

I have improved in strength, (bench 150kg, leg press 380kg, dead lift 170kg)

My diet has consisted of 6 meals a day protein with every meal around 2300 cals done with fitday.

I`m 31, 6ft and 236 lb and havent bin lower than 230 for the past 2 years and that was due to being i`ll I think...

I have even done no carbs for a month but didnt lose a lb..

I`m now trying cardio 4 days a week to try and shift the weight, with a full body once a week, i cannot run due to have serveral knee operations, so just stick to bike,crosstrainer and rower, i alternate between curcit training, sprints, long distance and a mixture of all 3. i`ve been doing this for 3 weeks now and not lost a lb...

can anyone HELP ME


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

no such thing as cant mate, its a good diet and cardio and you will lose weight easily, its just sticking to the diet and doing the daily cardio.

Post up your typical diet so we can see what type of foods you are eating and what time.

I would do 45mins on the cross trainer first thing in the morning on an empty stomach before breakfast and train weights in the evening doin a push/pull/legs routine on a mon/wed/fri or tue/sat/sun whenevr days suit


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It's all about the diet

2300 calories is FAR too low. You have probably shut down your metabolism.


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

I know it`s un heard off, but i just cannot seam to lose anything no matter what i do, typical diet :

oats and whey shake, 2 scoops of each

cashew nuts 50g,

tuna/chicken salad

chicken/tuna on granery bread,

Gym

Protien shake (phd synergy) 2 scoops,

some sort of meat with veg,

cottage cheese (100g),

that is a general guide to what i have been eating for the past year, i have 6 omegga 3 1000mg, multi vit and zma at night,

dont drink often maybe once a month, (not drank anything since new years eve)

not tried the early morning cardio as i am a single parent and have a little lad so cant go to the gym in the morning but could do something else where i dont have to leave him on his own.

thanks for any more advice


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

anyone else?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you can't say that .. i i lost 6 stone in 6 months mate.. diet and cardio and weight training is THE KEY


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Another quick point before I head out to gym - will drop in later - but you say you have gained strength. You ahve probably gained a bit of muscle.

Muscle is very dense when compared to fat. A small gain in muscle - even barely noticeable - can cause a gain in wieght.

Perhaps you have lost some fat, but replaced that wieght with muscle?

What the scales say, is largely irrelevant due to stuff like this happening. Who cares what wieght you are, you dont want to lose wieght, you want to lose FAT.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn you Rams you beat me to it.

Ignore the scales. Throw them out. Go by how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Damn you Rams you beat me to it.
> 
> Ignore the scales. Throw them out. Go by how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.


 :lol: great minds mate.

It was the first thing that jumped to mind - his lifts are pretty decent, so he must have built some tissue surely.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

buy a cross trainer and do it first thing in morning when you get up u dont need to go to gym to do it


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

sizar said:


> you can't say that .. i i lost 6 stone in 6 months mate.. diet and cardio and weight training is THE KEY


I know what works for one may not work for another, but what was your routine/diet? if you dont mind me asking, i need all the ideas i can get...

cheers everyone


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah spose i may have put some muscle on but have absolutly no definition what so ever, just look big if you know what i mean... and yeah i wouldn`t be bothered being this weight if i had definition, just think i need to lose alot of fat to be able to see my hidden away muscle, that said i do have a 40 inch waist so i`m pretty sure i need to lose weight aswell.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It takes a lot to get over numbers. Stop stressing - I know it's easier said than done, but I've done it. I'm about 119kg and my waist is about 40" but I'm past caring.


----------



## stookiebhoy (Mar 30, 2009)

none loser said:


> yeah spose i may have put some muscle on but have absolutly no definition what so ever, just look big if you know what i mean... and yeah i wouldn`t be bothered being this weight if i had definition, just think i need to lose alot of fat to be able to see my hidden away muscle, that said i do have a 40 inch waist so i`m pretty sure i need to lose weight aswell.


I've burned 10 and a half stone last year mate, and trust me when I say that more cardio is the key. And I don't mean half an hour jogging on the treadmill every day as that's just pants. 6 days HIIT, 15 minutes treadmill at 1 minute intervals, then 15 minutes on either the bike or cross trainer with 1 minute intervals as well. I work my abs in between these exercises so the whole workout takes about 45 minutes. On your weights days do this after your lifting, not before.


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

None Loser - you say you cant go to the gy in the morning and to buy a cross trainer would be pretty expensive to get good one...... If i was you id buy yourself a skipping rope..... first thing int he morning get up.... back garden and do 30 mins skipping.... 3 minutes skipping 1 minute rest.... 3 minutes skipping ... 1 minute rest and so on..... its cheap and sure is a good way to lose the pounds


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

stookiebhoy said:


> I've burned 10 and a half stone last year mate, and trust me when I say that more cardio is the key. And I don't mean half an hour jogging on the treadmill every day as that's just pants. 6 days HIIT, 15 minutes treadmill at 1 minute intervals, then 15 minutes on either the bike or cross trainer with 1 minute intervals as well. I work my abs in between these exercises so the whole workout takes about 45 minutes. On your weights days do this after your lifting, not before.


Hi thanks for that, I cannot run due to having several knee operations (shin splints/swelling/major pain) but I do a similar thing on the rower, i do 250metres flat out, followed by 30 seconds slow, repeat this 5 times.

I might start doing this on the bike aswell like you metioned.

thanks for that.


----------



## stookiebhoy (Mar 30, 2009)

coxy1983 said:


> None Loser - you say you cant go to the gy in the morning and to buy a cross trainer would be pretty expensive to get good one...... If i was you id buy yourself a skipping rope..... first thing int he morning get up.... back garden and do 30 mins skipping.... 3 minutes skipping 1 minute rest.... 3 minutes skipping ... 1 minute rest and so on..... its cheap and sure is a good way to lose the pounds


Or if you have stairs in your house, sprint up them and walk down them for 15 minutes in the morning.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

keto diet .. i was training 6 days a week one day off .. had one day off cheat meal .. i was stil looking weight like anything


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

coxy1983 said:


> None Loser - you say you cant go to the gy in the morning and to buy a cross trainer would be pretty expensive to get good one...... If i was you id buy yourself a skipping rope..... first thing int he morning get up.... back garden and do 30 mins skipping.... 3 minutes skipping 1 minute rest.... 3 minutes skipping ... 1 minute rest and so on..... its cheap and sure is a good way to lose the pounds


Cheers for that i have a rope and 3 types of punch bag at home, used to box before i ruptured my knee ligaments and put all my weight on, now i find all my rhythm has gone due to my knee being screwed but i can give that a go in the morning aswell, it will all add up i`m sure.

thanks again


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

sizar did you follow a keto diet 6 days a week then have the other day as a whole cheat day?


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

Right i`m going to try a mixture of weights and cardio, weights 3 times a week with sprints on bike or rower after and on off days do 2 sessions of sprints, one on bike one on rower, and also try and get some sort of cardio done in the morning before breakfast, either body weight curcits or skipping... does this sound right?

I now need to sort my diet, I`m 6ft and 236lb but would say i`m around 25-30 % body fat give or take.

any ideas on manageable diets for fat loss

I know i need to have around 200 ish grams of protein a day, i have 2 x 40g shakes a day anyway so thats 80g and 100g of cottage cheese before bed so thats another 10g,

i have ommega 3 caps everyday for good fats

I`d be grateful for any more advice or comments you can give, i have a special occation at the end of march that i would like to be looking good for so basically have 3 months to get where i want to be.

thanks for any more help


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Have you tried any PED's for weight loss. ECA, Clen, HGH, T3, Yohimbine???


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Have you tried any PED's for weight loss. ECA, Clen, HGH, T3, Yohimbine???


No i havent had anything like that b4, i`d take something if i thought it would work tho. I am abit sceptical about taking anything like but i`m here for help..


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Personally I don't use Clen, T3 or HGH. But I am a big fan of ECA and Yohimbine/Caffeine for fat loss dieting. Just don't take Yohimbine and Eph together it'll send your BP stupid high!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Personally I don't use Clen, T3 or HGH. But I am a big fan of ECA and Yohimbine/Caffeine for fat loss dieting. Just don't take Yohimbine and Eph together it'll send your BP stupid high!


sorry to hijack, but are there any legal issues with ECA stacks? I might be completely wrong here but I for some reason have it in my head that eph is an illegal substance? put me right lol


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

a friend of mine takes eph and a whole host of other things on a regular basis, and altho i`d prefer to just have a good stable diet, i may try eph. is there a certain way to take them ie 3 a day ect before gym or spead out ?

thanks again


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

They are not illegal you can get it from one of the site sponsors

http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/index.aspx?pageid=265460

What does tend to happen is sometimes there is a restriction on importation so at times it is hard to get hold of.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

none loser said:


> a friend of mine takes eph and a whole host of other things on a regular basis, and altho i`d prefer to just have a good stable diet, i may try eph. is there a certain way to take them ie 3 a day ect before gym or spead out ?
> 
> thanks again


3 times a day!

I usually have 1 20 minutes before I get of bed to do fasted cardio (get a stationery bike at home for this). 1 about 6 hours later, and last one about 4or 5 hours before bed.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> They are not illegal you can get it from one of the site sponsors
> 
> http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/index.aspx?pageid=265460
> 
> What does tend to happen is sometimes there is a restriction on importation so at times it is hard to get hold of.


thanks a lot mate!


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

Any more advice on diet please.

thanks


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i lost my 4 stone using my mountain bike every day to work followed by a 10 mile ride after my shift, then i discovered weights , by the way try fish oils , i found they made me drop a lot more lbs what wouldnt move


----------



## none loser (Jan 16, 2010)

dingosteve said:


> i lost my 4 stone using my mountain bike every day to work followed by a 10 mile ride after my shift, then i discovered weights , by the way try fish oils , i found they made me drop a lot more lbs what wouldnt move


Hi mate did you have a strict diet plan? and how many omegga caps did you take a day?

cheers


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

none loser said:


> Hi mate did you have a strict diet plan? and how many omegga caps did you take a day?
> 
> cheers


Omega caps are not any good in isolation. What you are aiming for as a minimum is 3:1 omega 6 to omega 3. Unfortunately the fat in grain foods, and most spreads and cooking oils are nearly all omega 6. So the odd omega 3 cap will not put your ratio right. I recommend lobbing flax oil into shakes instead of the odd omega capsule here and there. Avoid all other vegetable oils like the plague.


----------

